# Since when?



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

http://uploads.tapatalk


Since when did the state of Illinois allows mechanical vent on plumbing vent?















-cdn.com/20170104/7267d04cee81dc160695079a2cd947b7.jpg

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> 
> Since when did the state of Illinois allows mechanical vent on plumbing vent??[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170104/36baf9faa22cdc9c9ef7f9202aefb948.jpg
> ...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

NEVER, unless on a trailer.......................


*Section 890.1470 Fixture Trap Vents

*g) Mechanical Vents. Mechanical devices shall not be installed in lieu of
vent piping.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I did that before I moved, figure if I buried it in the wall no one would find it.:whistling2:
damn you rj


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Gan, this job was house expansion and partly renovation on old part.. didn't do plumbing just hydronic heating only... and the whole shoddy plumbing job pass the inspection by the state inspector! ( I checked his state ID badge )

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

near you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> near you?


In old part of GE

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Call his boss. This is what you get for voting for Bruce Rauner.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Well Gan, this job was house expansion and partly renovation on old part.. didn't do plumbing just hydronic heating only... and the whole shoddy plumbing job pass the inspection by the state inspector! ( I checked his state ID badge )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Complete Bull Crap.

I don't doubt you. For dang sure if it was a "State" inspector report it. Down here I can never get them to write an inspection report. They will only put a sticker on it. A picture of the sticker should do it. I doubt if you will find a signature anywhere on a report.

If by some fluke, the only way it could have been passed is by submitting to "The Department" prior to the job seeking a variance and why you are seeking one along with a submittal on how you propose to install in an alternate way. Which of course would take 6 months or longer.

Also, was this in the "Cook County" jurisdiction (or as we in Southern Illinois call it The Country of Chicago). If so it may not be a State Inspector, just a municipal or County one. I know you stated you observed a badge.

If you can find the information (location, inspector ID) and don't want to turn it in, get it to me & I will get it to the State. This stuff makes us all look bad and not on the same playing field.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

It's in DuPage county and yes I've personally checked his state health dept badge.. father and son plumber there only prime the pipe , not the fittings.. etc, etc

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Got your pm message.. Gan, in this situation, I would use the aav instead of mechanical vent with access panel for washing machine drain. To runs a regular single vent, the original home structure would've been seriously comprised. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like the wild west down there:2guns::2guns::cowboy:

Time to retire and head north rj:jester:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Got your pm message.. Gan, in this situation, I would use the aav instead of mechanical vent with access panel for washing machine drain. To runs a regular single vent, the original home structure would've been seriously comprised.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


I can remember when towns had there own inspectors and things were not contracted out.
Every now and then you could talk or reason with them and compromise on a solution based on structure or funds. 
These were not major plumbing issues and posed no threat to public health,hell,drive an hour and they're legal(aav)


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Got your pm message.. Gan, in this situation, I would use the aav instead of mechanical vent with access panel for washing machine drain. To runs a regular single vent, the original home structure would've been seriously comprised.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


You know I found out years ago when someone told me "I just want to do it right". I stopped him there. I could care less about "right", since I am involved in many different codes, not just plumbing. If you stack my code books up they would be past my knee.

It is the code the AHJ whether Municipal, County or State (with any addendum) has adopted. Also there are are a hundred ways to get the same thing done and comply with a code.

Then seeing crap like you posted, means the AHJ is not doing their job which in turn may jeopardize health or safety and create an unfair advantage which a home owner has no idea of that ticks me off.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with you when it's comes to jeopardize public life.. but you have to agree many of our codes are backassward. Just as having useless die electric unions on water heater that already came with die electric nipples, must have no hub adt on pvc pipe but nothing on the copper dvw .. can't hook dishwasher drain to disposal where it's the best place for it.. most states allow AAV not mechanical vent which make sense. . I'm sure others will chime in.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I have to agree to some points.

I do think nothing but a complete venting system to the atmosphere should be in place though. I hope to never see in Illinois "any" type of mechanical vent, these fail.

I know you are well educated, but here is a three part U-tube from a guy in Florida.






The Di-electric nipples are not effective. Think about it (throwing the rusting up inside the fitting out). You still have dissimilar materials in contact, Steel with copper which promotes a galvanic response. The best and should be only way is a brass union for the transition, in my opinion.

Throw these aside, yes look at some of the basic differences between Chicago and down South. Up North, no wet venting, for years "unlisted fittings" which are great, being approved, Wye's for clean outs when the code clearly states they should open at right angles to the system. One heck of a lot of areas for improvement.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Stainless steel nipples work great to.


----------

